# Equines?



## LetTheRightOneIn (Oct 25, 2012)

Anybody else love horses!? I have loved them ever since I could remember and I love meeting others who enjoy them, too!
I own a coming two year old silver buckskin filly named Solstice!
Any of you ride, or own, or just generally enjoy them?
Feel free to share.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I used to have horses when I was a kid, it just got so incredibly expensive (since we lived in the city) that my parent's couldn't afford them anymore.

I had two appaloosas, they were both riding stable rescues, one named Skippy and one named Friend. I love them so much.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I leased a little appy named Freckles for a few years, she was a cutie. I also rode (from the same barn) a Tennessee walker and a young buckskin named Sunny. 
Then I have a friend with 7 horses and I ride hers here and there. 
They're good fun  I won't ever own one, but I could see myself leasing one again in the future. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've never owned a horse but I grew up with them. Like JLSaufl I was raised in a city but I had riding lessons twice a week (both English and Western style) and only stopped when we moved. In high school I worked at a local stable that was a rehabilitation program for both physical and psychological therapy. I never got to ride, but I did get to help train, clean the stables, and groom. My uncle also is an Equine Vet in Lexington, KY, and he works mostly with race horses. When I visit him we almost always go for rides and spend time in the stables. Horses are magnificent creatures.


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh. Yeah. Definitely! Can you tell by my avatar? 

I've been riding solidly since I was five. Before then I had lessons on and off. We own a Hanoverian, called Sir Harry, who does forth level dressage. I'm a jumper, and my mother doesn't want me jumping her baby, so a ride a college student's horse. He is an American Paint, possibly Saddlebred cross. His name is Three Magic Beans or Beans. ;D

I love horses. I don't know what I would do without them. It just about kills me to not be around them. I think about them all day in school until I can get out to the barn to hang out.

They are such lovely creatures. The smell. The look. The motion. I love everything about them.


----------



## LetTheRightOneIn (Oct 25, 2012)

Haha I feel you! Whenever I go out to see Solstice, I rub my mitts all over her, and then when I get home and I miss her I just fish them out of my pockets and smell them. <3 Post some pictures! Glad to know there are other horse people on this forum!!


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

Lol. I always find horse treats randomly. I'll put my hands in my pocket and it's like ... "oh, hello there.." Good thing our dogs love them. ;D


----------



## Lyndseyr (Feb 16, 2013)

I used to ride in high school. It's been about 10 years since I rode. I love horses and miss being around them. I love that sweaty horse smell lol


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

HORSES. I have a 23 year old QH (and possibly haflinger cross) mare named MiMi. She's my dolly  I used to ride years ago, but these days I barely do. I feel like after 23 years of hauling 6-year-olds around with her last owner, she deserves to retire, enjoy the field, eat, and be the fat happy girl she is.


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

Mimi looks great for a 23 yr old! Go you!!

I had a fantastic OTTB who was my heart horse. Unfortunately I lost him last July. He was struck in his stall by lightning -- typical Spooky: couldn't go out by conventional means (;









One of our last pictures -- him giving his signature Spooky-kisses!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

This is my horse Meena she is a Quarter Horse mare. I have had her for over three years. She is my first horse (I'm 16). She is definitely a huge part of my life. She is my responsibility and I have total freedom regarding her. Which I love. I have taken riding lessons on and off my whole life. I mostly trail ride. I hate my saddles so I usually ride bareback with a western bit and bridle, but I can ride both western and English.


----------



## TygerLynx (Apr 4, 2013)

I do! My parents own/train/drive a stable of 15 standardbred harness racing horses. I grew up at the race track but I also have ridden english since I was little. Until I left for college I had an appendix quarter horser (the flea-bitten grey) that I showed in local shows & 4-H in hunter classes. The pics are from middle school and I'm 22 now... Theres also a pic of my other riding horse (Bay) with my mom riding him, my dad racing a horse, Me riding one of our race horses, and a headshot of my chocolate palomino mare


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

I own a now retired 19 y/o Irish Draught cross mare called Cara. She has been my buddy for 16 years and continues to follow, greet and enjoy me despite my only now being able to see her at weekends. She is on the farm at home. Unfortunately, I am a 'city boy' for the next couple of years at least. I will try and root out some pics.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

I really love horses! My neighbour used to have a male arabian. He was very old and slightly neglected, but she was out of town often and then he was my responsibility, so I used the time to love him up. We had a very special bond. Unfortunately, she moved away and he went to another home. I miss him very much. I would feed him handfuls of grain pieces would get stuck to me so he would nibble them off, but he never bit me in the process. He would also nuzzle me with his big ol' head. I loved that horse...


----------



## sara1991 (Apr 12, 2013)

i love horses too  everyones look/sound lovely  
i currently have a 14.2 connimara cross called pepsi, i have had her for 8 years now, she is currently on loan because we couldnt really afford 3 and i never rode her but i could never part with her she is my baby lol. she is on the same yard and i see her everyday so its a pretty good arrangement. i also have a 16.2 tb exrace horse called leon, i have had him about 4 years now and he is a big bugger lol and then we have little stevie who was a little miricle  we rescued his mum who was really really poorly and in very poor condition, the vet said she was a day or two away from dying if we hadnt of bought her because she had numonia (i think) and she was treated for that and worms on the vets advise and when she got a bit better she was put out in to the field and one morning we got a phone call saying do you know you have a foal in your field and there he was a beautiful heathly little foal  we rehomed echo his mum to a lovely new home and steven is still with us  we also had a 16.2 hanovarian cross called pascal, he was lovely and would jump anything unfortunately we let someone take him out a ride and she jumped him over a small fence that was only about knee hight but it was gravel on the other side and he slipped and broke his shoulder :,( i dont think i have ever been as mad/heart broken in my life but she was clearly upset about what she had done and her mum paid all the vet bill so i guess that's all they could do. we also had a black 16.1 mare that we rescued because i was looking for another after pascal and i cant say no to an animal in need lol she was very underweight and had several abcesses in her feet  we got weight on her and treated her feet which took a while as they were a real mess, unfortunately once she was fit and well we discovered she was too dangerous for me or anyone really to ride luckily she was a beautiful looking thing and a real sweet heart on the ground so we found someone who just wanted her for showing and they did very well together untill she passed away from a suspected heart attack last year  i guess the poor life she lead took its tole but at least her last few years were happy ones.


----------



## Moonferret (Apr 13, 2013)

I dont own a horse and never have but they are amazing animals and I have worked with them most of my life. I havent ridden in about two years because of moving for financial reasons but before then I had been riding for 12 years. I want desperately to get back into it, riding in the welsh valleys is an amazing experience and just being with horses is in itself amazing. 
you all have beautiful horses by the way


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

I love horses! I don't own any right now.... but one day! I rode English when I was a kid, but now I ride western trails. It relaxes me to no end! I do help tend to the horses I ride as well. My daughter hopes to ride barrels when she gets a bit older, so I need to start figuring out where I can keep one!


----------



## a___smith (Apr 4, 2013)

I love horses, but haven't really ridden in three years because of uni, not counting my best friends pony, Sonic. The last horse I loaned was a new forest pony called Star, I broke her in and everything. I miss my baby  I really hope that I can buy something soon, but I have about 12 more years of study so I don't know where I'll end up, but next year I'll be working around home so I hope to get riding lessons again.


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

YESSS horeses are my favorite animal ever since i can remember!!!!!! I wish i could have one but my dad is scared of them(lol) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## a-talking-potato (Jun 16, 2013)

We've had horses ever since before I was born. I used to ride all the time, but our four horses have since been brought down to two, and the two that passed were our good riders. First we had to put down Red (my favorite. He was a stubborn idiot but he was _m_y stubborn idiot) because he'd had lung problems for a very long time, and one day I guess this greenish stuff started coming out of his lungs and he could barely breathe. I was at school so I don't really know what happened. And then we had to put down Dillion. He was already super old and on the way out. He'd stopped eating and was nothing but skin and bone. Then one day he slipped on an ice spot in the pasture and couldn't get up. 

But on a lighter note, the two we have now I love dearly, even though right now I am procrastinating feeding them


----------



## Risika (Jun 22, 2013)

I have had a horse for about 15 years. I always had wanted one and my parents made a deal that once they had enough land, I could get one. She's a Paint mare (mostly QH) She is completely sassy and head strong. She is also a big sissy


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Lucky people! Horses and rats are my two most favoritest animals  ! I don't have one (a horse), but I basically live across from a racing QH breeding facility. I love the babies, but I always seem to get attached to the yearlings. I fill water, groom, give love, and give treats. Oh and I occasionally train. Bruha (the yearling) is in the process of learning how to bow, and the unnamed filly is learning how to smile. I used to take riding lessons too (English, vaulting mostly) but then my mom started making me pay for my own ($25 a lesson) and I couldn't keep it up... Below are pics of the QHs






This is Harley, he is being boarded






Bruha, the yearling filly






Zoom On, Bruha's mom and brood mare 






unnamed filly, Foxy's baby






Foxy, mom of 2013 filly, brood are 






Gulliver, a 'just because' gelding. So stubborn!






And last but not least, FastN'Fierce by Chicks Beduino out of Fluent by Dashing Val (he's got Nasrullah in his blood, along with someone else...) the stud


Ok yay, we've got them all 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

* mare


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

